# Pouring into a cylinder



## Crocoturtle (Jan 28, 2013)

I just made my first batch in a cylinder mold. In my head it was much easier to just pick up my pot and pour the soap into the pipe. I know the first thing I did wrong was that I did not make my liner go all the way to the top of the mold, I just lined it up to the point where the soap would go. So even if I had been able to pour it in there, it could have gotten behind the liner. But this is how we learn, eh? 
Even if I had been able to just pick up the pot and pour it in like the coordinated person I am not, when I added my TTO trace sped up like crazy, thought for a second it was going to seize. It didn't  seize but then I had this thick pudding to try to get into a deep mold. I scooped it in there but I have to think there is an easier way. Then I pounded the mold on the ground for a while to try to get the air out. I have no idea what this is going to look like when I take it out tomorrow night. 
I tried searching but I couldn't find any tutorials on the forum.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 28, 2013)

Post pics when you unmold it!


----------



## Crocoturtle (Jan 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Post pics when you unmold it!


Will do!
I am cracking up at your enthusiasm.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 28, 2013)

I like using the cylinder molds (cheap PVC pipes).  I line it with freezer or parchment paper and it works like a charm.  I need a better way to cut the soaps after unmolding, but for now, I stick the unmolded soap back into the pipe.  I line a paint stick (from Home Depot) up against the edge of the PVC to use as a guide.  The paint stick is roughly an inch wide, so at least all of the cut pieces are pretty close to the same size.  Then I use the end of the pipe to guide the knife.  Low tech and inexact at best, but until I can get over to my sister's house and use her husbands chop saw...


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 28, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> I just made my first batch in a cylinder mold. In my head it was much easier to just pick up my pot and pour the soap into the pipe. I know the first thing I did wrong was that I did not make my liner go all the way to the top of the mold, I just lined it up to the point where the soap would go. So even if I had been able to pour it in there, it could have gotten behind the liner. But this is how we learn, eh?
> Even if I had been able to just pick up the pot and pour it in like the coordinated person I am not, when I added my TTO trace sped up like crazy, thought for a second it was going to seize. It didn't  seize but then I had this thick pudding to try to get into a deep mold. I scooped it in there but I have to think there is an easier way. Then I pounded the mold on the ground for a while to try to get the air out. I have no idea what this is going to look like when I take it out tomorrow night.
> I tried searching but I couldn't find any tutorials on the forum.



The technique I like is pouring 2 or 3 colors into the cylinder through a funnel. Here's a great tutorial from YouTube. Sorry guys, I've posted this til you're sick of it. [ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YBwZUAxSPEY"]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YBwZUAxSPEY[/ame]


----------



## Crocoturtle (Jan 28, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> The technique I like is pouring 2 or 3 colors into the cylinder through a funnel. Here's a great tutorial from YouTube. Sorry guys, I've posted this til you're sick of it.


Thanks! Next time I will pour my oils into a pitcher before I add the lye then Use a funnel to put it in the mold. Wednesday morning I should be cutting this bad boy. Good thing this is just some shampoo bars for myself that I made from a well tested recipe.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 29, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> Thanks! Next time I will pour my oils into a pitcher before I add the lye then Use a funnel to put it in the mold. Wednesday morning I should be cutting this bad boy. Good thing this is just some shampoo bars for myself that I made from a well tested recipe.



I'd love to have your shampoo bar recipe. My favorite shampoo is Aveda's Rosemary - Mint, but it is really expensive.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Jan 29, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> I'd love to have your shampoo bar recipe. My favorite shampoo is Aveda's Rosemary - Mint, but it is really expensive.


http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/invigorating-shampoo-bars/
I made this one and the only change I made was to add 3T citric acid because we have hard water.


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh!! I made my first cylinder soap today too, with an ITP swirl. It's Lavender and Chocolate. 
 Don't know if the swirl bit will turn out but at least it smells great and hopefully it will be a lovely bar. 

Photo shows my ITP swirl before pouring it into the column mold. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pwetty Dyana!  Did you talk to it? ;-)


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 29, 2013)

I have plastic bowls with spouts on them.  makes it a lot easier to pour into cylinder molds.


----------



## sagehill (Jan 29, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/invigorating-shampoo-bars/
> I made this one and the only change I made was to add 3T citric acid because we have hard water.


When do you add your citric acid, in the lye water or in the oils? I have hard water too, and was thinking of getting EDTA, but this sounds easier for now.


----------



## ThenCameJen (Jan 29, 2013)

I've seen suggestions to use a canning funnel, but I didn't feel like a trip to Wally World, so I took a regular plastic funnel I'd gotten in a set of 3 from Harbor Freight and cut the bottom spout plus ~1" off.  Worked great in a 3" column mold.  The funnel was the middle-sized one I didn't have a use for.  Until now!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 29, 2013)

dyclement05 said:


> Oh!! I made my first cylinder soap today too, with an ITP swirl. It's Lavender and Chocolate.
> Don't know if the swirl bit will turn out but at least it smells great and hopefully it will be a lovely bar.
> 
> Photo shows my ITP swirl before pouring it into the column mold. Nothing too fancy.



That's very nice. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Please post pics. I tried an ITP last week. My color blended WAY too much. Not sure it was too thin, the bronze new bronze mica I was trying or the long pour to caused the colors to mix. Would love to see one ore successful because it has potential to look awesome.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 29, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> Thanks! Next time I will pour my oils into a pitcher before I add the lye then Use a funnel to put it in the mold. Wednesday morning I should be cutting this bad boy. Good thing this is just some shampoo bars for myself that I made from a well tested recipe.



Pictures. Post pictures. ;-)


----------



## paillo (Jan 29, 2013)

wow, i'd never watched that video, it's terrific! i have never, ever had that much time to play after reaching a light trace, that was amazing to see. hmmmm, maybe i should reduce the clay to have a bit more time...


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 29, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Pwetty Dyana!  Did you talk to it? ;-)



You betcha!!


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that is just gorgeous! I love that you talk to your soap too.


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 29, 2013)

My column soap is beckoning. I'm dying to cut it but suspect it's not quite ready, so I will try desperately to leave it alone. I want to see the inside! I think that column funnel technique is next on my list!!!


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 29, 2013)

After watching that video I think I have a project for tomorrow =)


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 29, 2013)

This was my first column-funnel pour...and one of my first soaps.  The "bleu cheesy" white areas on some are where the soap started getting thick, and I shook the funnel to make it flow through.  Certainly not what I was going for, but it made for a very nice affect.  I suggest having a couple of size funnels on hand, so you can graduate up if your soap starts to thicken to much for your spout.  Also, be sure to have some way to suspend your funnel above the mold, not just sitting down in it.  The need for this becomes obvious as your mold fills up, and pouring from a higher point forces deeper penetration into lower levels of soap.  (Look at me, acting like I know what is what :wave


----------



## Nevada (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried the same SMO (soap modus operandi) and unable to get a true cut.

This is what I am using next time a Lowe's Task Force 12-in Plastic Miter Box $4.98 with a sharp knife



houseofwool said:


> I like using the cylinder molds (cheap PVC pipes).  I line it with freezer or parchment paper and it works like a charm.  I need a better way to cut the soaps after unmolding, but for now, I stick the unmolded soap back into the pipe.  I line a paint stick (from Home Depot) up against the edge of the PVC to use as a guide.  The paint stick is roughly an inch wide, so at least all of the cut pieces are pretty close to the same size.  Then I use the end of the pipe to guide the knife.  Low tech and inexact at best, but until I can get over to my sister's house and use her husbands chop saw...


----------



## terminatortoo (Jan 29, 2013)

How exactly do you get them out of the mold? I have some thick cardboard tubes that would probably work but I'm scratching my head wondering could I get the soap out easy?


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 29, 2013)

terminatortoo said:


> How exactly do you get them out of the mold? I have some thick cardboard tubes that would probably work but I'm scratching my head wondering could I get the soap out easy?



Line it with paper that extends beyond the mold so you can just pull the paper out.


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 29, 2013)

I just couldn't wait anymore. And I really should have. Oh well, too late now. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Hoping for prettier soap with the column funnel pour. At least this is a great formula that smells awesome.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 29, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I tried the same SMO (soap modus operandi) and unable to get a true cut.
> 
> This is what I am using next time a Lowe's Task Force 12-in Plastic Miter Box $4.98 with a sharp knife



How thick are the slots?  I imagine I would need to get a soap/veggie cutter to use with a miter box.  But it would be faster and easier than making my own cutter.

Although I am still going to make the loaf mold since I have the lumber as scrap from a previous project.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been using this saw. It works great


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 29, 2013)

What are you worried about? It looks like chocolate cheesecake muffins!  When they harden up, if you clean the edges I am sure they will be perfect.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm, a quick search online at my local hardware store shows that the miter box and coping saw will set me back roughly 10 bucks.


----------



## Nevada (Jan 29, 2013)

Slots are wide enough for a fillet knife

That's tea tree soap, with Shea and Cocoa Butter.



houseofwool said:


> How thick are the slots?  I imagine I would need to get a soap/veggie cutter to use with a miter box.  But it would be faster and easier than making my own cutter.
> 
> Although I am still going to make the loaf mold since I have the lumber as scrap from a previous project.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Jan 29, 2013)

This is a picture of my first attempt from the ugliest side. It's still too soft to cut. I was thinking I would slide it into the tin which I'm going to keep it in in the shower and cut along the tin. That mitre box looks nice for the future though.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice.  I don't think my good knife will fit as the blade is pretty wide, but I like DW's coping saw idea...  Again, 10 bucks for the set up seems like a good deal.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 29, 2013)

I really need to spend more time around hardware stores.  They are so much fun!

My new favorite container to soap in is a bucket that I bought at Walmart a few years ago as Easter basket for one of the kids.  It is the same size as a 5 qt ice cream pail and it is flexible enough that I don't need a funnel to pour into my column mold.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I love the chocolate cheesecake look!


----------



## ThenCameJen (Jan 30, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I tried the same SMO (soap modus operandi) and unable to get a true cut.
> 
> This is what I am using next time a Lowe's Task Force 12-in Plastic Miter Box $4.98 with a sharp knife



That's the miter box I got when I first gave soaping a whirl 7 years ago, and it's the one I'm using now that I'm at it again.  Did you check someplace like Harbor Freight for a similar one?

FYI on miter boxes (and maybe I'm the only one that didn't know... don't tell me if I am!!) but one side of the bottom is higher than the other.  I flip my wooden mold upside down and put the miter box on top when I'm ready to cut, otherwise I get crooked soaps. 

That being said, I use taping knife from Lowes to cut, or a small Wilton Cake leveler.  I got the leveler at my Walmart for about $4, or they are on Amazon for about $6.


----------



## Nevada (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had my mitre box for years and use it for woodworking.
The bottom edge that is higher, (it you are looking at it upside down), should be towards you and over the edge of the table. So you don't have to chase the slippery soap around on the tabletop. Even better to fasten it to a workbench with screws



ThenCameJen said:


> That's the miter box I got when I first gave soaping a whirl 7 years ago, and it's the one I'm using now that I'm at it again.  Did you check someplace like Harbor Freight for a similar one?
> 
> FYI on miter boxes (and maybe I'm the only one that didn't know... don't tell me if I am!!) but one side of the bottom is higher than the other.  I flip my wooden mold upside down and put the miter box on top when I'm ready to cut, otherwise I get crooked soaps.
> 
> That being said, I use taping knife from Lowes to cut, or a small Wilton Cake leveler.  I got the leveler at my Walmart for about $4, or they are on Amazon for about $6.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 30, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I have plastic bowls with spouts on them.  makes it a lot easier to pour into cylinder molds.



I've been looking for some bowls with spouts but haven't been successful.  Where did you find yours?  Brand?  Thanks!


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 30, 2013)

Family Dollar, and I think wally world carries them as well.  They come in a set of 4 with lids.  Cheap and efficient.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 30, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> Family Dollar, and I think wally world carries them as well.  They come in a set of 4 with lids.  Cheap and efficient.



Thanks, back to wally world for another look.........


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 30, 2013)

I think family dollar has them on sale this week for $6.  It looks similar to the set I have with the blue lids.  I just cannot tell if they have the spout on them or not.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Jan 30, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I think family dollar has them on sale this week for $6.  It looks similar to the set I have with the blue lids.  I just cannot tell if they have the spout on them or not.


Family Dollar I've found is better with that stuff than Wal-Mart. They sell just the right size SS stock pots for $6 any place else only carries aluminum or wants $50.


----------



## RalphTheMastiff (Feb 28, 2017)

dyclement05 said:


> Oh!! I made my first cylinder soap today too, with an ITP swirl. It's Lavender and Chocolate.
> Don't know if the swirl bit will turn out but at least it smells great and hopefully it will be a lovely bar.
> 
> Photo shows my ITP swirl before pouring it into the column mold. Nothing too fancy.


How long to you let it sit before you unfold? Also how do you un mold


----------



## Susie (Feb 28, 2017)

RalphTheMastiff said:


> How long to you let it sit before you unfold? Also how do you un mold



This thread is over 4 years old.  And many of those people no longer participate in the forum.  You will do much better to start a thread asking your question directly.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

